# New color blanks



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I love turning in a new cast to see what happens. This was cast by a friend of mine, it's called inferno


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Now that is really nice Bill............

We gotta get together so I can unload some of this wood.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice ! LL


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Dang Bill thats just pretty!!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I like it.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Primo work, Bill....:cheers:


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Beautiful ........ as usual! Did you ever turn anything out of that Rattlesnake?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

wtc3 said:


> Beautiful ........ as usual! Did you ever turn anything out of that Rattlesnake?


I did one cast. I got some new resin and will see what I can do, skin is still here in a box safe


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Hope I didn't come across as bird doggin' you!! I forgot all about it until I caught another one this morning and was just curious if you were able to do anything with it.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

wtc3 said:


> Hope I didn't come across as bird doggin' you!! I forgot all about it until I caught another one this morning and was just curious if you were able to do anything with it.


Not at all. I cut up a section this morning. Think I will try a skin cast bottom and a deer antler with some mesquite trim for the top on a Gentleman's pen.


----------

